# [Howto] Ipod sous Gentoo

## ipower

Je suppose ici que vous possédez un kernel 2.6.x et que votre ipod se connecte via le FireWire.

1ere étape: Compilation du noyau

Dans le menu 

Device Drivers

	SCSI device support  --->

Cochez si ce n'est déja fait :

 <*> SCSI device support

  [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support  

 --   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

 <*>   SCSI disk support

Ce qui nous interesse ici c'est  SCSI disk support donc ne pas oublier de le cocher!

Ensuite dans le menu 

Device Drivers

IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

<M> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support  

                  <M>   OHCI-1394 support 

                  <M>   SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.)

Il faut donc le module de base (ieee1394) et le pilote du chipset ohci1394, il faut aussi le module sbp2 (Serial Bus Protocol) .Ce dernier permet de se connecter aux périphériques de stockage .

Vous compilez ensuite votre noyau......

2eme étape: chargements des modules

```
# modprobe ohci1394 
```

un ptit dmesg permet de voir si tout va bien!!!

```
dmesg | grep 94

Detected 1594.981 MHz processor.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[e0002800-e0002fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[001106000008d58d]
```

On charge sbp2

```
 # modprobe sbp2
```

Dès lors linux détecte votre ipod un ptit dmesg pourra vous le confirmer!!!!

```
dmesg
```

et vous devez voir un truc du genre

```
sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

 sda: asking for cache data failed

 sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2

 Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

 Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
```

Iil y a deux partitions : 

sda1 : 40 Mo contenant le firmware ;

sda2 : le reste contenant la musique et les données.

3eme étape: montage de l'ipod

```
mkdir /mnt/ipod
```

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod
```

4eme étape: Logiciel ipod

il vous reste plus qu'à emerger gtkpod!!!!

```
emerge gtkpod
```

J'espere que ce tutoriel aidera bcp d'entre vous. Pour ceux qui connecte leur ipod via l'Usb2, il suffit de me demander de mettre en ligne un ptit tutoriel.

Amicalement.

La connaissance est doublée lorsqu'elle est partagée ne l'oubliez pas chers amis gentooistes.

----------

## monsieurk

salut

c'est un joli tuto

peux tu fournir la version usb2 ?

merci

----------

## UB|K

 *monsieurk wrote:*   

> salut
> 
> c'est un joli tuto
> 
> peux tu fournir la version usb2 ?
> ...

 

Pour l'usb, y a rien de particulier à faire:

Juste avoir l'usb2.0 (ainsi que la partie SCSI du howto) bien configuré et le module usb-storage

et paf:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using address 3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.63

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sdb: Spinning up disk.......ready

SCSI device sdb: 39063024 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.
```

En regardant l'extrait de mon dmesg je vois que ça parle aussi de "SCSI emulation" donc encore une option à valider dans la config du noyau (à confirmer, je suis pas sur que ça soit lié).

Par contre, une petite remarque sur le Howto (si je puis me permettre), tu as oublié de dire comment déconnecter l'ipod:

```
umount /mnt/ipod

eject /dev/sda
```

Sans quoi, il risque de prendre cher si on le débranche d'un coup... (ça serait dommage: un si bel objet  :Smile: )

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Sans quoi, il risque de prendre cher si on le débranche d'un coup... (ça serait dommage: un si bel objet Smile)

 

Du genre? Que pourrait-il arriver?

Parce que je l'ai fait des dizaines de fois malgré le gros panneau de danger qui s'affiche sur l'écran lorsqu'il ne doit pas être déconnecté   :Embarassed: 

                                        ??????????????

----------

## Trevoke

Haha, genre par exemple corruption massive du filesystem dessus.

----------

## youpla-boom

slt,

pour remove mon ipod en tte sécurité :

umount /media/ipod

modeprobe -r sbp2

j'obtiens un joli msg sur mon ipod me disant qu'il est possible de débrancher mon ipod!

(ptite question est-ce que eject /dev/sd....  donne le mm résultat ??)

+++

----------

## sireyessire

 *youpla-boom wrote:*   

> slt,
> 
> pour remove mon ipod en tte sécurité :
> 
> umount /media/ipod
> ...

 

moi je fais juste un umount et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes

----------

## youpla-boom

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *youpla-boom wrote:*   slt,
> 
> pour remove mon ipod en tte sécurité :
> 
> umount /media/ipod
> ...

 

oué bah ... moi je suis sage quand mon ipod me dis "non tu me débranche pas" bah je le débranche pas, disons que vu le prix que je l'ai douillé je préfére qu'il survive le plus longtmp possible. Il faut etre gentil avec son ipod!

 :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *youpla-boom wrote:*   

> (ptite question est-ce que eject /dev/sd....  donne le mm résultat ??)

 

Il me semble que "eject" ne concerne que l'usb2.0, si on le fait pas, le message " ne pas deconnecter l'ipod" ne disparait pas. 

 *youpla-boom wrote:*   

> oué bah ... moi je suis sage quand mon ipod me dis "non tu me débranche pas" bah je le débranche pas, disons que vu le prix que je l'ai douillé je préfére qu'il survive le plus longtmp possible. Il faut etre gentil avec son ipod! 

 

+1 !!

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Haha, genre par exemple corruption massive du filesystem dessus.

 

Bah c pas très grave non????

Après y'a qu'à le reformater   :Rolling Eyes:   non???

----------

## Il turisto

Bonjour, 

quand je monte mon ipod (en root) je ne peux pas y acceder avec mon utilisateur.

Comment puis je résoudre ce petit problème?

----------

## UB|K

Tu dois pas avoir les bonnes option dans ton fstab. Essayes avec ça:

```
/dev/sdb2  /media/ipod  vfat  noauto,user,uid=1000,gid=100  0 0
```

Après tu pourra le monter en user

----------

## Adrien

As-tu mis l'option "users" (sans les guillemets bien sûr) dans la section <opts> de ton fstab??? En face de la partition concernée????

----------

## Il turisto

Je viens de rajouter la ligne dans le fstab (je l'avais pas mise) mais ca ne change rien.

Je débute vraiment la dedans aussi je ne sais pas si je dois faire qqch de spécial après avoir modif le fichier fstab

----------

## UB|K

Fais voir à quoi resemble ton fstab et ce que donne un 'dmesg | grep sd' après avoir branché l'ipod.

----------

## Il turisto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1               /boot           ext2    noauto,noatime          1 2
> 
> /dev/hda2               none            swap    sw                      0 0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).
> 
> sda: Spinning up disk......ready
> ...

 

voila ce que ca donne avec l'ipod connecte mais non monte

----------

## UB|K

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sda1.

 

La, y a un soucis!!

Ton ipod serait de type mac que ça m'étonnerais pas...

Si oui, change le 'vfat' de ton fstab en 'hfsplus' (et vire 'uid=1000,gid=100' car il me semble que c'est spécifique au fat) et assures toi que ton kernel supporte bien les filesystems des mac.

Si t'as un PC sous win qui traine tu peux aussi modifier ton ipod pour qu'il marche en fat...

----------

## Il turisto

non non mon ipod est bien en windows

voila le prob resolu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).
> 
> sda: Spinning up disk......ready
> ...

 

mais mon user ne peux tjs pas y acceder

----------

## kernelsensei

essaye users a la place de user dans le fstab !

----------

## Il turisto

ca chnage rien mais pour la ligne cdrom g aussi user et non users

edit : moi aussi j'aime bien kenshin

----------

## UB|K

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> essaye users a la place de user dans le fstab !

 

Alors la, j'aimerais bien savoir lequel est le bon parce j'ai toujours vu les deux versions... je me permet même de citer le manuel gentoo:

```
Exemple de code 5 : Un exemple complet de /etc/fstab

.....

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

et le la manpage de mount:

```
Normally,  only  the superuser can mount file systems.  However,

when fstab contains the user option on a line, then anybody  can  mount the corresponding system.
```

alors c'est quoi le fin mot de l'histoire???

----------

## sireyessire

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et le la manpage de mount:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

faut lire les lignes juste après

 *man mount wrote:*   

>  user   Allow an ordinary user to mount the file system.  The name of the mounting user is written to mtab so that he
> 
>                      can  unmount  the file system again.  This option implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev (unless over-
> 
>                      ridden by subsequent options, as in the option line user,exec,dev,suid).
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est que les 2 existent et ne font pas tout a fait la meme chose !

```
              user   Allow  an  ordinary  user  to mount the file system.  The

                     name of the mounting user is written to mtab so  that  he

                     can  unmount  the file system again.  This option implies

                     the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev (unless  overridden

                     by   subsequent   options,   as   in   the   option  line

                     user,exec,dev,suid).

              users  Allow every user to mount and unmount  the  file  system.

                     This option implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev

                     (unless overridden  by  subsequent  options,  as  in  the

                     option line users,exec,dev,suid).

```

@sireyessire:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## UB|K

Ah ok, si je comprend bien avec user l'user qui monte le filesystem est le seul à pourvoir le démonter... alors qu'avec users n'importe quel autre user peut le démonter.

Ouaip, je progresse, j'ai déjà pris le réflex de lire les manpages, maintenant faut que je prenne celui de les lire en entier  :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

Voila je peux a presetn monter et demonter mon ipod en temps que user mais ce meme user ne peux pas l'ejkecter.

PQ donc

Et comment ameliorer cela.

----------

## kernelsensei

parce que c'est pas un lecteur cd ?   :Wink: 

t'imagines, ejecter un pauvre ipod ? il ira se fracasser contre le mur ...!

----------

## Il turisto

ben en root je peux l'ejecter.

et si je fais pas ca il me marque tjs ne pas deconnecter.

et hier je l'ai quand meme fais et a a detruit la base de donnee de l'ipod

----------

## geforce

 *youpla-boom wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *youpla-boom wrote:*   slt,
> 
> pour remove mon ipod en tte sécurité :
> 
> umount /media/ipod
> ...

 

La seul chose que je n'aime pas des iPods c'est qu'on peut pas l'ouvrir et  changer le disque dur..

Ya des affaires qui aurait du avoir aussi:

- Pouvoir formater son ipod

- Hard Reset (meme si je crois que ca existe deja)

- Plus de possibilites pour l'utiliser comme Disque dur et ex pouvoir le partitionner pour installer Gentoo  :Cool: 

Je crois d'ailleur qu'il y a eu un projet pour installer un OS LINUX sur iPod (pas gentoo par contre.  :Crying or Very sad:   )

EDIT: En plus je crois qu'ils supportait plus de codecs (comme les OGG)  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## ALK13

ah ouais?? ca peut etre interessant... tu sais ou on peut avoir plus d'info ?

----------

## tfh

Bonjour, 

J'ai un ipod et si vous voulez le deconnecter 'proprement' il faut utiliser la commande eject. Or pour pouvoir ejecter des disques dur scsi (emulation scsi firewire)  genre /dev/sda2 il faut avoir les droit en ecriture  : par exemple etre membre du group 'disk' .

Enfin du moment que l'ipod est unmount vous pouvez le deconnecter sans aucun risque.  Ca fait juste plus propre quant l'ipod dis pas "Do not disconnect"

J'ai ecris un tuto sur mon blog a propos de l'Ipod. A mon avis ca doit bien se recouper avec celui ci mais bon + d'info ne peut pas faire de mal . 

http://tfh.dyndns.org/dotclear/index.php/2004/08/10/14-ipod

Notamment je parle de regles udev pour l'ipod qui peuvent etre tres utile qt on utilise plusieurs dd usb et qu'on ne les branche pas ds le meme ordre. 

Le tuto est en anglais desole.

----------

## ALK13

ah merci tfh c nikel, je cherchais justement comment faire dans le cas ou on ne branchais pas les peripheriques dans un ordre précis...

----------

## _tebra_

Dites, moi je ne semble pas avoir la commande "eject" sur mon système. Elle se retrouve dans quel package?

----------

## geforce

http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/index.shtml

je viens de regarder un peu le site.. Je crois que mes souvenirs divaguent..

J'pensais c'etait pour Linux mais ont dirait qu'il y a  un installateur Mac ??

J"ai pas pris le temps de lire alors avis aux interesses..

----------

## kernelsensei

 *_tebra_ wrote:*   

> Dites, moi je ne semble pas avoir la commande "eject" sur mon système. Elle se retrouve dans quel package?

 

```
electron boris # qpkg -f /usr/bin/eject

sys-apps/eject *

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## tfh

 *geforce wrote:*   

> http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
> 
> je viens de regarder un peu le site.. Je crois que mes souvenirs divaguent..
> 
> J'pensais c'etait pour Linux mais ont dirait qu'il y a  un installateur Mac ??
> ...

 

En fait il y'a un projet pour faire un kernel linux pour l'ipod, ce projet la c juste un projet derive pour faire un bel installeur graphique MacOSX pour installer ce kernel linux sur ton ipod.

----------

## geforce

Dommage.....

----------

## tfh

Ben ca peut servir pour ceux qui ont un mac (Les chanceux). 

Sinon le site du projet LinuxOnIpod c'est : 

http://www.ipodlinux.org/

----------

## ALK13

 *tfh wrote:*   

> Ben ca peut servir pour ceux qui ont un mac (Les chanceux). 
> 
> Sinon le site du projet LinuxOnIpod c'est : 
> 
> http://www.ipodlinux.org/

 

Arf j'ai un iPod Mini alors ca n'a pas l'air possible  :Sad: 

----------

